# QCTP Handle



## drom68 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just purchased a lathe.  The QCTP did not have a handle so I had to make one.  Started out with an aluminum version  using a die to make threads.  I then used the new lathe to turn down and thread from some steel scrap I had. Figured I would make it a little bigger than stock.  Eventually I will get a wedge QCTP.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks nice. Looks like your TP needs to be clocked to right 90°.


----------



## Andre (Dec 5, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Looks nice. Looks like your TP needs to be clocked to right 90°.




Will is right, the other dovetail should be facing away from you. For facing or boring.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

Andre said:


> Will is right, the other dovetail should be facing away from you. For facing or boring.



 Why??????? Reread your post Andre.  If the Dovetail not being used was facing away from the operator the one being used would be on the right side away from the chuck. That holder only needs to be turned 90 degrees clockwise to be in the position. The one not being used should be on the left side toward the chuck, not facing away With all that said, the real issue is the Handle, very nice job.

 "Billy G"


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2014)

Technically speaking yes, Andre just used the wrong word....

Well I shouldn't have said "needs" to be. I don't know what type of stuff the OP works on. I have used my TP positioned like that once with a LH cutter mounted on the dovetail facing towards the front/me to turn the OD on something that was close to the capacity of my swing.


----------



## drom68 (Dec 6, 2014)

:whiteflag:  Sheesh…  That particular tool holder will only fit that side of the tool post for some reason.  I was sorting through the various tool holders and some of them are generic versions.  Reason I am looking at a wedge type with decent holders.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

No flag necessary, we knew you knew the difference. We was playin.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 6, 2014)

Use the tool post/holder for a while before you decide that you need a wedge type.  Before I bought my QCTP I saw where the wedge was "superior" to the piston type and bought one for extra $$'s.  Now, I see many people with a piston style who are perfectly happy with it.  Good rigidity etc.

Mike


----------



## drom68 (Dec 6, 2014)

Reeltor said:


> Use the tool post/holder for a while before you decide that you need a wedge type.  Before I bought my QCTP I saw where the wedge was "superior" to the piston type and bought one for extra $$'s.  Now, I see many people with a piston style who are perfectly happy with it.  Good rigidity etc.
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the heads up.  I'll do that, besides a used wedge version is pricey.    


Bill, no issue. But I now have a question, does the QCTP "have" to be facing a certain direction?  I rarely have mine facing the direction of the picture, but as I look at my QCTP, I now wonder if there is a magical or scientific way it must be placed?


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 6, 2014)

drom68 said:


> ...But I now have a question, does the QCTP "have" to be facing a certain direction?  I rarely have mine facing the direction of the picture, but as I look at my QCTP, I now wonder if there is a magical or scientific way it must be placed?


Short answer No.
Long answer Nope.


There is no requirement for more than 1 available point to mount a tool on a QCTP. Sure you nearly always get 2 mount points, (sometimes more), and if you are using 2, (or more) different tools often, on a particular operation it can be handy to keep both tools available and just rotate each into position as required, but its a bit of a carryover from the old 4 position toolposts that required shimming tools to height and it was so much easier to leave them set up.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree with Phil here, no it does not. The only issue I had was the position of one dovetail facing the tailstock. The QCTP would run out of room to be totally effective. As Will said, it can be there, but it's not something I would do.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Andre (Dec 6, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Why??????? Reread your post Andre.  If the Dovetail not being used was facing away from the operator the one being used would be on the right side away from the chuck. That holder only needs to be turned 90 degrees clockwise to be in the position. The one not being used should be on the left side toward the chuck, not facing away With all that said, the real issue is the Handle, very nice job.
> 
> "Billy G"



Yes, that's what I meant. Just didn't say it clearly, sorry.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 6, 2014)

This is how I have my QCTP positioned. And in the pic, I’m showing you how I align it. I use a piece of wood with the ends cut parallel to square up the QCTP. It’s fast and better than my eye ball. I do this because my parting blade holder is at a fixed position/angle. So, now when I part stuff off it’s square/flat…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## drom68 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## grusso5 (Dec 7, 2014)

Chips & Thread,

Cool idea! Any other material or tool that could be used to square up a QCTP? 

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 7, 2014)

I just run mine into the chuck......not spinning of course. Between the jaws there is ample room. Be aware though, that just because the post is square with the world, the tool may not be. For critical work, indicate the tool itself.


----------



## eightball (Dec 7, 2014)

I have had my toolpost turned that way when machining large diameters. Using a boring bar on the od to reach around a part. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## eightball (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice job on the handle.


----------

